# Have A Scentsy Christmas!



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

*Browse the New Fall/Winter 2011 Catalog by clicking on the photo below!​*


​


Welcome the new fragrances of the season with Scentsy's Fall/Winter 2011 Catalog. Among these pages, you'll find some of the coziest cold-weather scents: exhilarating Whiteout, aromatic Festival of Trees, deep and delicious Black Ruby, and many more. And, with an array of distinctive new Scentsy warmers to choose from, you're sure to find new products to suit your style.


----------

